

Introducing Layout from Instagram - ggonweb
http://blog.instagram.com/post/114416360957/layout-from-instagram

======
dewey
This is pretty neat. I actually very much like how they split up their
applications into Layout, Instagram and Hyperlapse. It keeps the main app
simple and it's probably easier to update / experiment that way. I also don't
mind replacing these ugly / ad-banner filled apps that exists for these little
Instagram tasks with official Instagram apps.

------
explorigin
Oops, the image links are broken.

~~~
ampvchen
I think it just doesn't have https for the images. Turning of httpsanywhere
for tumblr fixed it for me.

